
Say It Ain’t So, Trader Joe’s - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/say-it-aint-so-trader-joes-11595460483
======
duxup
The problem is that they add 'joe' to their own brands...on some foods?

To me that seems a step to far to buy into there being something harmful to
that.

